# Firefox stellt keine Tabelle Zellen mit der Höhe 1 dar.



## paulberthold (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

für eine schmale Linie habe ich Tabellenzellen mit Höhe 1 definiert (im TD style="height:1px;") In der Tabellenzelle liegt ein Bild, ebenfalls mit der Höhe 1. Das funktioniert mit dem IE wunderbar, aber leider nicht mit dem Firefox. Man erkennt, dass die Tabellezeile mindestens 2 Pixel hoch bleibt.

Damit der Firefox überhaupt eine "schmale" Tabellenzelle anzeigt habe ich im CSS eine neue Klasse angelegt, die eine Font und Line Height von 1px hat. padding und margin sind explizit auf 0px gesetzt.

Wer weiss eine Lösung?


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
height:1px; padding:0; line-height:0;
```


----------



## paulberthold (28. Januar 2005)

He Danke!
das hat funktioniert!
Ich hatte es nur mit line-height:0px; probiert. Das hat er überhaupt nicht gemocht.

Ist das nun ein Bug oder "Feature" vom Firefox?


----------

